# Eel anyone



## downstatesmoker (Sep 11, 2009)

Now that it appears Fall has settled into the NE (very quickly here in New York I might add) i am starting to think about fall and winter foods.

Was thinking I might try to smoke an eel or two.  Anyone ever tried to smoke eel before?  

Do you gut an eel?  Do you smoke with the skin on or off? Temps for the smoker and the eel being done?  Woods, marinades, brines, etc?

I'm not sure where to even begin so any help would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## meatball (Sep 11, 2009)

I've never smoked one, so I can't offer advice on technique - But, I bet it would be real good! I would go for it! I would also recommend using the eel sauce that is used on Japanese bbq'ed eel...It's easy and it has a nice sweet flavor that would complement the smoked eel well...

Ingredients:
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup mirin (sweet rice wine)
1/4 cup sugar

Pour all ingredients in a sauce pan. Put the pan on low heat and simmer for a few minutes, or until sugar dissolves. Stop the heat and cool the mixture. Store the sauce in a sterilized container/bottle in the fridge.


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 11, 2009)

I have never smoked an eel, but have grilled them several times when I was stationed in Hawaii. We would either spear them or catch them on baited hook. We would skin them and gut them out, just like you would a rattler. Coiled them whole on the grill unless they were one of the larger mouse eels as we called them, 6 feet and larger, then we would cut them up. They were fantastic. I would not know what temps to bring them to smoking, but I think it would be safe to say the same temps as you do chicken? Temps for the smoker, Id say around 225 would be good. A brine on these might be a good idea. Maybe start with that brine that is shown on the intro page to this site, the one for Turkey. Eel meat has a very light flavor to it, so probably start off easy on the brine and adjust so you can taste the meat itself. If you do it, take some pics so we can see.


----------



## alx (Sep 11, 2009)

My experiences are like meat hunter.I catch a big one in the grass beds on severn river-if its not bait-i eat.I gut them-place tail in a vice and rip skin off with pliers.Skin will just peal off meat-sorta like the casing on sausage links.I batter mine in flour and seasonings and bake.

Delicousy in europe,asia.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Sep 11, 2009)

I've had smoked eel many times before, just wasn't sure how to get to the finished product.  How do you go about gutting an eel.  This is more a curiousity than anything else as I'm sure the fish market I get my eel from can gut them for me.


----------



## alx (Sep 11, 2009)

I cut off head and run filet knife down the middle.I use a hose and fingers to clean well...


----------

